# Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?



## alalcoolj (27. Oktober 2014)

*Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?*

Bei einigen neuen Grafikkarten scheint entweder zu viel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen zu sein oder auch einige Schrauben vom Kühlkörper sind z. B. nicht richtig angezogen. Das verfälscht ja dann ordentlich die Temperaturen.

Wie stellt die PCGH sicher das es sich bei GPU-Tests um einigermaßen repräsentative Exemplare handelt?

Als Käufer einer neuen GPU ist es extrem ärgerlich, wenn man sie zurückschicken muss, weil die Wärmeleitpaste nicht korrekt aufgetragen wurde. Wegen der Garantie würde ich nicht selbst Hand anlegen wollen... Habt ihr auch schon diese negativen Erfahrungen gemacht - kommt das öfter vor?


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

*AW: Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?*

Wie stellst du verfälschte Temperaturen, bzw. zu viel WLP bei Grafikkarten denn fest, ohne die Garantie anzutasten? Oder waren das dann immer nur Vermutungen?


----------



## alalcoolj (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?*

Naja, wenn die Temperaturen deutlich über denen in Tests sind (in offenem Gehäuse und bei ähnlicher Spannung), dann kann es mMn nur an schlecht aufgetragener Paste oder schlecht montiertem Kühlkörper liegen. Habe viel Erfahrung mit gebrauchten Grafikkarten gesammelt, die bestätigt, dass es daran liegt. Daher frage ich mich, ob vor PCGH-Tests nochmal die Schrauben des Kühlers angezogen werden, o.ä.?!?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?*

Wir verändern den Anpressdruck gegenüber der Herstellermontage nicht.


----------



## alalcoolj (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?*

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## lord_mogul (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?*

Lohnt es sich denn, den Anpressdruck nachzukorrigieren?
Und kann ein runterhängen der Grakfikkarte auch die Temperaturen negativ beeinflussen?

Gibt es da also Korrekturbedarf bei der Montage?


----------



## alalcoolj (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?*

Also wenn der Kühler nicht richtig sitzt oder zu viel WLP aufgetragen wurde, hat das schon deutliche Auswirkungen auf die Temps. Ohne Garantieverlust hätte ich das immer bei neuen GPUs selbst nochmal gemacht.

Verstehe nicht, warum PCGH den Kühler/die WLP vor einem Test justiert/prüft.

Was meinst du mit 'runterhängen'?


----------



## -Kerby- (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Temperatur bei GPU Tests - Wärmeleitpaste?*

Du kannst nachziehen, aber der Anpressdruck
selber wird bei den meisten Karten durch
Federn erzeugt. Ab einer bestimmten Schraubtiefe kannst du nicht mehr weiter drehen und das wird meist so beabsichtigt um
unnötig hohen Druck auf den Chip zu vermeiden. D.h. viel drehen wirst du da wohl
meist nicht mehr können und bei der
Montage läuft es wie auf dem Fließband.
Die Schrauben werden meist immer so angezogen, wie vorherbestimmt.

Grundsätzlich nein, kein Korrekturbedarf.
Möglicherweise bei der WLP, da die meist
schlechter ist und zuviel verwendet wird,
aber der Unterschied ist im Allgemeinen zu gering.

Bzgl Runterhängen.
Das PCB verbiegt sich ohne Backplate, falls
der Kühler schwer ist. Es verbiegt sich auch
bei zu hohem Anpressdruck.
(Ich mein damit, sollte man die Schrauben zu stark anziehen bei zB dem Accelero von Arctic, weil da keine Federn sind, kann das PCB verbogen werden)
Das "Runterhängen" sollte aber keine
Auswirkungen haben, da die Kühlerplatte, die auf
dem Chip aufliegt, steif ist sowie der Chip selber. D.h. bei passendem Anpressdruck,
kann das runterhängen sowieso nichts mehr auswirken. Es schadet auch nicht, es sieht einfach unangenehm aus.
Das Lot ist selber *relativ* (also für die Anwendung im Elektronikbereich ausreichend) bruchfest, sodass
Leiterbahnen (die wiederrum aus Kupfer sind) und Lotzinn nicht
so leicht brechen kann, wobei es möglich ist.
Sieht man oft an USB Ports.


----------

